# This is bull sh*t!



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I get a email saying I missed a block on Wednesday 7/19 that I never had. I never accepted or had a block for that day. So I responded back and told them that and I get that stupid automated sorry we don't care what kind of proof you have it doesn't change our minds. What the hell do you have to do to make them agree with you. It is like they don't want to be wrong so that is why if they make mistake they don't agree with you


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Keep fighting with them, demand to escalate to a supervisor.

(It won't help, but it might make you feel better).


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> I get a email saying I missed a block on Wednesday 7/19 that I never had. I never accepted or had a block for that day. So I responded back and told them that and I get that stupid automated sorry we don't care what kind of proof you have it doesn't change our minds. What the hell do you have to do to make them agree with you. It is like they don't want to be wrong so that is why if they make mistake they don't agree with you


Agree with you ! Happen to me one time ! It's there freaking stupid glitchy app! Escalte your problem to a manager tell them this is common issue happen to other drivers! It s all over the internet!


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

It seems like know matter what you tell them they give you that same stupid line "we reviewed this additional information but it doesn't change our decision!"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cody6666 said:


> It seems like know matter what you tell them they give you that same stupid line "we reviewed this additional information but it doesn't change our decision!"


That's automated, I have heard of people getting an actual person to reply and them taking it off their record but it takes persistence. Sucks but it is one of the flaws of this program.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Unusually high rate = if it happens again

Last time I asked to escalate I got the silent treatment.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> That's automated, I have heard of people getting an actual person to reply and them taking it off their record but it takes persistence. Sucks but it is one of the flaws of this program.


Yes, I got one of those email saying I forfeited a block within 45 minute limit. I replied with my reason and next day got an reply that they have taken the record off.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I finally got them to take it off my account. You can tell the people are from India by the names and because they responded to my message at 11pm at night.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

It's all automated. All you have to do is blame the app for not working properly. Late forfeit? = app error. Late for a block? = app error. Didn't show up for a block? = app error. They know the app is a pile of $hit. Just include "app error" with some bs story. It works everytime.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Usually you would be correct, I had the same thing happen as the OP about 3 weeks ago. Checked the app after I finished fishing, didn't have anything. Took a nap, woke up and it said I missed a block. But they didn't reverse it even though it's an app error.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

kmatt said:


> It's all automated. All you have to do is blame the app for not working properly. Late forfeit? = app error. Late for a block? = app error. Didn't show up for a block? = app error. They know the app is a pile of $hit. Just include "app error" with some bs story. It works everytime.


Ya right bra! The app is sooooo glichy ! Every week they pile Sh!t on the top of Sh!t! ( they call it new appdate)


----------

